

Free WiFi Coming To All U.S. Starbucks Stores Beginning July 1 - derekc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/14/starbucks-partnering-with-yahoo-for-free-wifi-beginning-july-1/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)

======
pt
Courtesy Yahoo??

